# Campground cooking in Kansas City....



## Zwiefel (Sep 20, 2012)

Taking a short vacation from work to get some downtime and hear an author speak...so we dragged the 5th wheel up to K-City...figured it was time for another breakfast on the grill...should have gotten more pics, but I was on a concall for work (yeah, on vacation...that kinda job sometimes), and dealing with the repairman for a few items on the RV that weren't working properly since my last trip 2 years ago.

Mise en place...obviously, the most important item is in my hand....







5 slices of some of Pettit Jean Peppered Bacon...some of the finest bacon known to man...though I'm going to have to try that recipe that was posted to the forum recently, 5 eggs, shredded potatoes, tomatoes, and jalepenos.

Sautee the japs in a little bacon fat first: 







Then add the tomatoes + shredded potatoes:





Hashbrowns coming along nicely...using the fat rendered from the bacon, which is why I used that pan instead of the griddle.

Push those to one side and toss on the bacon to re-heat while the gesg cook:






Then crack open a StrongBow (Hard) Cider and sit down to vacay brekkies. Eating out tonight, but probably more brekkies and hot-smoked steak or tandoori chicken tomorrow!


----------



## DeepCSweede (Sep 20, 2012)

Did you buy everything precut - no knife on this trip?:tease:


----------



## Zwiefel (Sep 20, 2012)

DeepCSweede said:


> Did you buy everything precut - no knife on this trip?:tease:



Ha! Hardly....the sharpening review i posted was from the RV.

The bacon/potatoes were precut tho....

Need to get in a habit of slipping the knives into the scene though.


----------



## DwarvenChef (Sep 20, 2012)

Nice  love cooking in the field


----------



## hax9215 (Sep 20, 2012)

Love COOKING in the field,(i.e. camping) but not doing knife work. The best way to go is preparing a mise 'en place at home on your nice, wide cutting board and packing the cooler.

Hax the Cook CLEAVERS RULE!!!


----------



## Crothcipt (Sep 20, 2012)

When I first read the title I was thinking you were doing the American Royal. Were in K.c. are you at? (wow speak english much?)


----------



## Zwiefel (Sep 20, 2012)

heh....shouldn't take the word "camping" too seriously here:




I've got 3 burners, oven, divided sink, spice grinder, immersion blender, uWave, 2 drawers of cooking tools, le cruset casserole dishes....not exactly roughing it 

doesn't make those eggs/hashbrowns taste any less campfire great though!


----------



## Eamon Burke (Sep 21, 2012)

Heading to Texas, perhaps?


----------



## Zwiefel (Sep 21, 2012)

Kansas city this time....i did have the RV at the sandy lakes park between gbw and 35E (?) For about 6 months of 2010 though....could bring it out for a long weekend maybe....have several folks that way i want to visit...including you, obviously!


----------



## Shinob1 (Sep 21, 2012)

It's my wife's and I pipe-dream to have a nice RV or 5th wheeler. We like to camp and have a 1979 Starcraft pop-up, (family owned and been passed down, now we have it), that's on it's last leg, but works okay for camping. 

I have to say though campfire cooking is just awesome. I don't know what it is about it, but I just feel like everything tastes better when you're outside on a nice day eating campfire cooked food.


----------



## Zwiefel (Sep 21, 2012)

Crothcipt said:


> When I first read the title I was thinking you were doing the American Royal. Were in K.c. are you at? (wow speak english much?)



A burb called Merriam, on the KS side. You know the area at all?

My first time in Kansas.....and i cant find that girl or her little dog...


----------



## Zwiefel (Sep 21, 2012)

Shinob1 said:


> It's my wife's and I pipe-dream to have a nice RV or 5th wheeler. We like to camp and have a 1979 Starcraft pop-up, (family owned and been passed down, now we have it), that's on it's last leg, but works okay for camping.
> 
> I have to say though campfire cooking is just awesome. I don't know what it is about it, but I just feel like everything tastes better when you're outside on a nice day eating campfire cooked food.



Totally agree. I lived out of the RV while working for most of 2009 & 2010. I used to travel 45+ weeks per year and it beat the hell out of yet anothe hotel room...have my kitchen, grill and dog (that list is not a progression).


----------



## Hattorichop (Sep 21, 2012)

You are really roughing it there. :scratchhead:

Sorry......you already know your not roughing it.
I should read more thoroughly sometimes.


----------



## Crothcipt (Sep 24, 2012)

Zwiefel said:


> A burb called Merriam, on the KS side. You know the area at all?
> 
> My first time in Kansas.....and i cant find that girl or her little dog...


Yep used to live in Merriam. Altho, the apartment building I stayed in across the 7-11 is now a shopping mall. It was condemned before 2000. Enjoy your stay. That is a good area of K.C..


----------



## Zwiefel (Sep 24, 2012)

Crothcipt said:


> Yep used to live in Merriam. Altho, the apartment building I stayed in across the 7-11 is now a shopping mall. It was condemned before 2000. Enjoy your stay. That is a good area of K.C..



We really enjoyed it...very close to lots of stuff, but also quiet, nice little park...we will definitely be going back to the area. We are thinking of spending the summer on the road next year...gradually wind out way from Little Rock up to Seattle and back. maybe take a month in each direction and spend a month there. Thinking about going through KC and spending a week or so there. 

Need to find out who all is between here and Seattle and see who I can connect with along the way.


----------



## Korin_Mari (Sep 26, 2012)

That bacon... Looks fantastic.


----------



## Zwiefel (Sep 26, 2012)

Korin_Mari said:


> That bacon... Looks fantastic.



It's fabulous Mari! pretty thick-cut, very heavily coated with black pepper, good balance of fat to meat....OK, I'm back now, hope I didn't drool while I daydreamed...

Here's the product:

http://www.petitjeanmeats.com/Peppered-Bacon/productinfo/45/

Local product in central arkansas...little history about Mt. Petit Jean for which this product is named:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Petit_Jean


----------



## Korin_Mari (Oct 2, 2012)

Zwiefel said:


> It's fabulous Mari! pretty thick-cut, very heavily coated with black pepper, good balance of fat to meat....OK, I'm back now, hope I didn't drool while I daydreamed...
> 
> Here's the product:
> 
> ...



!! Oh man... I have to order this now. I have a friend who LOVES bacon (as do I) and his birthday is coming up. 

Thanks for linking!


----------

